# Scott Genius MC50 Modell 2005



## excalibur7706 (19. Februar 2009)

Versteigere auf Ebay gerade mein Scott Genius MC50 Modell 2005.

Hier der Link...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...200312118027&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Bike:
- ca. 13,1 kg incl. Pedale 
- Shimano  Disk Laufradsatz mit DT-Swiss Speichen 
- 6061 Evo1 Alu Rahmen leicht und steif 
- XT Schaltung mit Deore Disk Brakes (Vorne 203mm Bremsscheibe)
- Manitou Black Super Gabel, Lockout, Winddown 90-120mm (verstellbar)
- Scott Genius TC-Dämpfer mit Traktionskontrolle (3 Modi: 90mm Traction Modus für optimales Kletterverhalten, 125mm Fulltravel Modus für optimale Dämpfung bergab und Lockout Modus um auf festem Untergrund oder Teer die Effizenz und Beschleunigung eines Hardtails zu erreichen)
- Größe M

Weitere Infos auf der Ebayseite oder einfach eine Nachricht schicken, werde versuchen alles zu beantworten.

Gruß

Excalibur7706


----------



## excalibur7706 (21. Februar 2009)

Hat denn keiner Interesse? Keiner Fragen zum Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (25. Februar 2009)

So nachdem doch noch ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht sind hier die Antworten für alle Interessierten:

1. Bike Neupreis war 2200 Euro, habe allerdings mit Rabatt nur 1980 gezahlt.
2. Größe M, ich selbst bin 1,79m groß und Bike passt super
3. Änderungen am Originalzustand:
	1. Ergon GR2 Large
	2. Vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe statt 160mm
	3. NobbyNic 2,4 vorne und hinten 2,25
	4. XT Kette
	5. Flaschenhalter

So nun dürften glaube ich alle Fragen geklärt sein.


Gruß

Excalibur


----------

